

Feedhuddler – Send RSS feeds to your pocket account - frecar
https://feedhuddler.com/

======
porker
I've been using IFTTT to do this - Pocket isn't good at handling the volume of
RSS items that Google Reader could, but neither am I. And offline reading is
killer.

------
zz1
It would be nice if it worked with the open source alternative also, Wallabag.

[https://www.wallabag.org/](https://www.wallabag.org/)

~~~
relekang
Thanks for the input. I created an issue for it
[https://github.com/mocco/feedhuddler/issues/52](https://github.com/mocco/feedhuddler/issues/52).
I haven't looked into wallabag, so I don't now if we are able to do it. The
issue will be updated with status as I look into it.

------
eDISCO
I am using IFTTT to add rss feeds to Pocket, but this seems to be less
complicated to use!

------
cstuder
For Instapaper users: I'm doing the same thing with the help of IFTTT.

